# Youth Bows?



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

My 7 year old son has shown interest in shooting bows so I bought him a youth bow with about a #15 draw.He shoots it well but it doesn't have much velolcity/range.Is there any bows that I can increase the draw weight as he grows?I'd hate to keep buying bows as he grows.He is very big for his age but I don't think he could pull more than about 20-25 right now.Also what online shops would you recommend to visit.Aloha!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Much as I hate to say it....*

Matthews Genisis will get him there with adjustments you are looking for. The draw weight will adjust up to hunting poundages, at least here in Maryland.

Aint nothing like the silent kill  

Archery shops are a dying breed. Good luck finding one. BTW ......Matthews won't sell out of an online store  You might want to look at Bowtech.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Youth Bows*

My buddy bought his son a bow last year. I can't remember the name of it but it cost like $200.00. His son shot and shot it until he was accurat. He killed a doe with it last season. She ran about 40 yards. 

I will find out the name of the bow and post tomorrow. 

I think the max poundage is 45# at the full draw length. But it goes way down for younger shooters.

Darin


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Just remembered the name*

of the bowtech. It is called the tomcat.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Since he's young, you would want a bow with an adjustable draw length as well as an adjustable draw weight. The Browning Micro Midas is another option for you to consider. I'll PM you a link to the online shop I use.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I worked in an archery shop for a few years. Having since gone to college and got a real job 
and pushed that knowledge out of my mind the exact name escapes me but PSE had some youth boys that fit the bill.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Pse*

purchased Browning archery. The bow for smaller folks is called the Myst....I think.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Mahalo Brahdahs!!*

Thanks everybody for the suggestions and links.Locally there isn't much selection so I'll probally have to order online.Thanks again.Aloha!!


----------

